# New Landscaping.



## Hack (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, we finished Phase 1 of our landscaping project.  We tackled the side yard first.  Low impact, low expense.  Next we're on to the back, which includes rainwater harvesting, paver patio, walls, pathways, LOTS of plantings, a Fireplace and a water feature.  Phew...I don't know if I'm ready for this...

On the side yard, we had a landscape contractor do the hardscaping and rototilling/soil amendment.  We did all the plantings, irrigation, lighting, mulching, etc.

We'll probably do the same with the back.  A couple of pictures of the finished product as well as the plan for the back below...


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 28, 2009)

That's beautiful. Good job. How many man hours?


----------



## Hack (Dec 14, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> That's beautiful. Good job. How many man hours?



Sorry for the delayed reply.  I don't have notifications on...

It was about 100 man hours for the hardscaping (hired out), and another 50 hours for landscaping, irrigation, lighting, mulch, etc. (me and the wife)


----------



## Hack (Jan 19, 2010)

We've started Phase II of this project.  Some of the highlights:

-  3,500 Gallon rainwater harvesting system (RainXchange underground cistern)
-  15' Water feature.
-  15' X 15' Permeable paver patio (over cistern)
-  Two new pathways.
-  Two new decks.
-  Outdoor fireplace.
-  Remote controlled low voltage lighting...

Enjoy!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Hack, what are you using for your water storage?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Job...so that's where you 've been.
Looks like partytime on the patio.:trophy:


----------



## Hack (Jan 19, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Hack, what are you using for your water storage?



The RainXchange system.  It's a matrix of boxes under that patio you see.  It's about 5-6' deep and 16' X 16' square.  Basically an underground cistern.  The patio allows water to filter through, and we've diverted a bunch of downspouts into the cistern as well.  Roughly 3,500 gallons.  A high volume low pressure pump feeds the water feature, and a booster pump handles the irrigation tasks.


----------



## Hack (Jan 19, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Nice Job...so that's where you 've been.
> Looks like partytime on the patio.:trophy:



Yeah, I know.  I've been working on the landscaping project since summer.  I have done a couple of other little things, just nothing of interest...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you see or check the water level in the storage unit?


----------



## Hack (Jan 19, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> How do you see or check the water level in the storage unit?



oldog,

First, you should know that I'm lazy by nature.   So the more something takes care of itself, the better.  That said, here's how the system works.

There is an access cover on one side of the cistern.  This gives me access to the submersible water feature pump and associated plumbing.  There is also an electronic level sensor (Jandy Levolor).  It senses when the water drops to a minimum level (enough to run the water feature, but not enough to irrigate).  When the water drops to this level, two things happen.  First, the booster pump is de-activated and water supply for irrigation is switched over to city water supply/pressure.  Second, a valve opens and keeps the water at that minimum level by refilling with city water, much like the float in a toilet.

Our system turned out to be a bit larger because we had the space, and they had extra boxes.  I think it was really because they read the plans wrong and dug the hole too big, but it doesn't really matter.

I haven't worked out all the control details yet.  My laziness, and my being an Engineer by training drive me to automate things as much as possible.  There will be some logic control on this thing at some point, I just need to figure it out.

Here's a picture of the access panel, and a diagram of the system...

For more information, go to Water Gardens, Water Gardening, Ponds & Backyard Pond Designs or Rainwater Harvesting Collection Systems | RainXChange

They have a TON of information there.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow. That looks great!  Very nice work!


----------



## Hack (Feb 24, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Wow. That looks great!  Very nice work!



Thanks!  (even though I didn't do the work) 

Here's another shot from the back door of the garage.  It's looking better.  I've got about half of the lower deck framed out.  Need to be done by the end of May for the "garden tour"


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2010)

How long before it pays for itself?


----------



## Hack (Feb 24, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> How long before it pays for itself?



The water harvesting?  At today's water rates, 25 years ROI 

It is likely that rationing will increase, and eventually they will cut off irrigation during summer months altogether.  At least we will have a reserve of water to keep the landscaping alive throughout the year.  In addition, as water rates rise, the ROI will shorten.  I'm assuming rates will rise somewhat linearly over the years, which will substantially shorten the ROI, but it will probably still be long.

One of the problems in our location is that most of the rain comes between December and March.  It would be great if we could collect water and use it all year.  There is one other way to collect water...fog harvesting.  We get quite a bit of fog in the morning during the summer.  Setting up netting to condense the fog and drain into the cistern would add to the collection.  I need to run some experiments to see how much.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2010)

You did good Hack. Really like outdoor water features. Any more additions planned?


----------



## Hack (Feb 24, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> You did good Hack. Really like outdoor water features. Any more additions planned?



Yes, I'm building a new deck under the existing deck, and a deck from where that last picture was taken leading down to the patio, an outdoor fireplace on the left of the patio, and of course lighting and landscaping...

Here's the original plan.  We've changed it a bit (changed the decomposed granite pathway to flagstone to match the other pathway above, etc.)...

Sorry, this is a duplicate of the first post...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2010)

Hack said:


> most of the rain comes between December and March.


Speakinawhich, how did you size your storage tank?

I learn something new on this forum all the time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fog_collection


----------



## Hack (Feb 24, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> Speakinawhich, how did you size your storage tank?



I used a spreadsheet that helped to define water accumulation and use based on rainfall and water demands.  I would attach the file, but it's an Excel file, and this site won't let me attach it.

We figured it out by calculating the rainfall and roof area for harvesting...sort of.  We figure we have ~1,000 square feet of surface area draining into the storage matrix.  Since we get about .64 gallons of water/inch of rain/square foot of surface, that means we get 640 gallons per inch of rain.  We get about 25" of rain annually...which would give us the "capability" to collect ~16,000 gallons.

BUT, to dig a hole large enough to accomodate such a system would have required permits and a soils engineering review to approve.  Since this is only a "landscaping" project, we did not need permits for this size system. :

I would have loved to double the size of the system to 6-7k gallons, but we didn't want to draw attention to the project.


----------



## Hack (Feb 24, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I learn something new on this forum all the time.
> Fog collection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Isn't that the coolest thing??? 

My contractor is going to Nepal next year to work on rainwater and fog harvesting systems for remote towns in the Himalayas.


----------



## Hack (Mar 24, 2010)

Quick update.  I got the lower deck finished.  Don't have the most recent picture with the lattice underneath, but this is close.

Got more plants in as well.  I'll try to remember to take pictures this weekend and post em up.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow that looks great!! Now folks can see what a little hard work can do. Keep em comming ...we love pics.:


----------



## Hack (May 25, 2010)

You asked for it.  I'm about 95% done with the rest.  I've still got a bench and railing to do on the back deck, and I need to plant the raised bed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2010)

Looking good Jeff!!! Really like the color choices you made with this project.


----------



## inspectorD (May 25, 2010)

That is all I can say......

Very nice job, "I love it when a plan comes together".: You must be part of the A-TEAM.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 26, 2010)

I'm loving it Jeff!


----------



## Hack (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks.  It's been a long haul to get it done, but we really are loving it.

I do have a technical question.  This may be confusing, but I need help.

The water feature is run by a low pressure, high volume pump.  Irrigation pressure is provided by a booster pump located near my valve manifold.  The booster pump is a pressure drop start pump.  That is, when an irrigation valve opens, the pump starts running automatically.

Here's the tricky part.  The feed for the booster pump "tees" off the low pressure, high volume line that runs the water feature.  This means that when I call for irrigation, the water feature MUST be running.  Right now, I have the water feature on an electronic timer.  The timer runs the water feature from 3AM-6AM (morning irrigation time), and from 5PM-7PM (evening irrigation time).  I can also override the timer by pressing a button to run the water feature if we are in the yard, entertaining, etc.

Though this setup works, I'm concerned about keeping the water feature timer and the irrigation controller on the same timing.

What I would like to do is use a Pump Start Relay to start the water feature pump when irrigation is called for.  But I'd also like to be able to override the pump start relay to run the pump manually when irrigation is not called for so I can run the water feature...

HELP ME!  I'm too thick to figure this one out myself.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 1, 2010)

Hack said:


> What I would like to do is use a Pump Start Relay to start the water feature pump when irrigation is called for.
> But I'd also like to be able to override the pump start relay to run the pump manually when irrigation is not called for so I can run the water feature...


It's an OR function 
so the override switch contacts need to be in parallel with the relay contacts.


----------



## Hack (Jun 1, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> It's an OR function
> so the override switch contacts need to be in parallel with the relay contacts.



So you believe that I can connect two 24VAC inputs to the input side of the relay?

Please bear with me...I'm a Mechanical Engineer...

What happens if this override switch is "on" and the irrigation controller sends a "pump start" signal (also 24VAC) to the same inputs on the relay at the same time?  Now there are two 24VAC signals on the input side of the pump.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 1, 2010)

Hack said:


> So you believe that I can connect two 24VAC inputs to the input side of the relay?
> 
> Please bear with me...I'm a Mechanical Engineer...
> 
> What happens if this override switch is "on" and the irrigation controller sends a "pump start" signal (also 24VAC) to the same inputs on the relay at the same time?  Now there are two 24VAC signals on the input side of the pump.


I figured the switch contacts would be in parallel with the relay contacts.  
Paralleling identical transformer outputs that are in phase is probably OK but I don't usually do this.
Post a schematic.


----------



## Hack (Jun 2, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I figured the switch contacts would be in parallel with the relay contacts.
> Paralleling identical transformer outputs that are in phase is probably OK but I don't usually do this.
> Post a schematic.



Hot off the press...


----------



## Hack (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, maybe two or three...got the Fireplace and the rest of the lighting installed in September, just before we were on the heritage tour...also finished the rest of the lower deck...

Enjoy!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Jeff, whats the Heritage Tour?


----------



## Hack (Nov 22, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Thanks for the updates Jeff, whats the Heritage Tour?



Oldog,
The "Heritage Homes" biennial tour is organized by a group of people who have a common interest in old homes.  The tour is of original or restored homes in the city where we live.  The whole house was on tour, and we had probably 400 people come through in one day.  For all our restoration effort and for being on the tour, we get a plaque for the house and get registered as a Heritage Home.
We had 8 "docents" in the house, as well as my wife and I.  The docents are there to answer questions and direct traffic.  We were there to answer any questions they couldn't.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats really something to be proud of, glad you've kept us in the loop. We love seeing pics. At first I thought Heritage was a Harley motorcycle ride to Sturgis or something.


----------



## Hack (Mar 31, 2011)

So I finally finished my irrigation automation project.

Background:  When the contractor installed the cistern, they put level sensors near the bottom.  When the water level gets too low, the sensor opens a valve, and city water flows into the cistern to keep it from running dry (the water feature pump is at the bottom of the cistern).

When the water is near that point, and I'm using it for irrigation, the level sensor opens the valve (keeping the level at the minimum), and I use my booster pump (and my electricity) to irrigate.

This annoyed me to no end.  Why should I waste all that potential energy (city water pressure) by dumping it into the cistern and then boosting the pressure back up on MY dime to irrigate.

SO, I installed a 3-way valve with an actuator and a control circuit that switches the irrigation source from cistern to city water when the level gets low.  Then, once the cistern starts filling again, it switches back automatically.

Why would I do this when I could just turn a couple of valves manually, you may ask?  Because I'm nuts, that's why! :rofl:

Here's pictures of the 3-way valve and the circuit I created.  The valve is usually used for pool/spa applications, as is the level sensor.  The circuit at the bottom is my design.


----------



## EdiblePlanet (Aug 8, 2011)

I really like the idea of a cistern under the patio - that's an awesome idea.  Thanks for sharing 

Scott


----------



## Cynthia123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Really large project. Great job!! 
Hack you are my hero.How do I wish I could have the place like yours!


----------



## Hack (Sep 6, 2011)

Cynthia123 said:


> Really large project. Great job!!
> Hack you are my hero.How do I wish I could have the place like yours!



Thanks for the kind words...

We lost the Avocado tree to root rot this last winter.  Had it cut down last weekend.  Planted a new Arbutus Marina in a spot that should provide a good screen from the neighbors yard...


----------

